# Renaissance Embroidery Commecial System



## force (Mar 19, 2006)

I am thinking about buying a commercial embroidery machine, does anyone know anything about the renaissance 12 needle machine? I don't know anything about these machines and don't want to make an expensive mistake. Can anyone give me some help in choosing the right machine? Thanks


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

Be sure to see the machine in action before buying. Also, will you have training and tech support close to you? Especially tech support.


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

Be very careful about these machines, there is no technical support for the machines as they have been discontinued. Good luck finding parts for them


----------



## jtrainor56 (Sep 24, 2006)

When they first came out they were noisy and unreliable and do not hold their resale value. Stay away and look at the mainstream machines, SWF, Tajima, Brother, etc.


----------



## KingstonM (Apr 14, 2011)

Don't buy Renaissance embroidery machine. It is 100% waste of your money. I bought Renaissance Cantre in 2005 because it was cheap compare to other machines. Not only machine is waste, their software (Magellan Digitizing) also not working. Renaissance is made in china and Prodigi took over that renaissance company. This is also chinese made. Stay away from china machines. They are not even worth to have them for free because they just occupy your space and do nothing. For machines always look for japanese or German make.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

they looked cheap to me. 

tajima is first choice

others are after that.


----------

